# Did I purchase my puppy from a BYB???



## sarajy0523 (Jun 2, 2008)

I got my maltese puppy, Happy, as my 21st birthday gift from my mother. She got her from her friend who had been raising dogs for many years and the maltese for 6 years. She does not show her dogs but just loves maltese. I visited her house once. She lives in a very big house with her husband and two maltese (Happy's parents). Both of her dogs are raised inside the house and I can see that they are very spoiled with lots of love and luxury care. 

After seeing where Happy came from I was relieved. Then I find out about this site. I learned about AKC, AMA and all that stuff. Unfortunately, I dont think neither of her parents are AKC registered. I called her and asked her some questions and she said she had three litters so far from Happy's parents... all the pups were healthy and adorable. She also said both of Happy's parents do not have any health complications, even the minor ones. She said they are both pure bred (but how can she prove w/out any papers.... right??). However it was too late to "return" Happy as I already fall in love with her. She is just soooooooooooo adorable. She loves to sleep on my lap, follow me everywhere and play with toys. Fortunately, she does not have any health problem. 

Would Happy's breeder be what you call a BYB?? I am confused because Happy's breeder doesnt seem to breed puppies for the money, as they are very wealthy (and they wouldn't bother to go through all that responsibilities and works if they didnt love maltese. Also my mother told me she only paid $400 which I think is a "bargain" price compare to what I other people paid on this board). I also read that backyard breeders grow their dogs outdoor (thus why they're called byb.) Any thoughts?  

Thanks!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If the dogs have had all the necessary tests for medical problems and they know the background of both dogs, you're probably ok. But, yes, that is a "back-yard-breeder".

It doesn't necessarily mean Happy will end up sick and I hope she's with you for many many "happy" years. 

It's just that the risk is greater when people mate their dogs and don't know what's in their backgrounds. Vet costs are so high!!!!! :w00t: . And sometimes problems don't arise until the dog is three or four years old or even older.

My Archie came from a pet shop (puppy mill) . He has crooked teeth and bowed legs. His back knees aren't very good, but he's still the love of my life....and personally, I wouldn't trade him for the world. He's also very handsome, if I don't say so myself....  

Happy is your baby now, love her and enjoy her. Life is good.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

first, i wanted to take the time to welcome you to the site. sooo...welcome to SM. =}

i'll begin with a personal story as i sympathize with you... my massimo came from a similar situation. they definitely weren't poor, they loved their dogs and they took great care of the puppies...they even had a separate nursery set up for them. it was adorable. but if breeders don't breed for the betterment of the breed (which includes showing), they are BYBs. also no reputable breeder will sell their pet puppies with a full registration or without AKC registering them.

i also feel the need to add, massimo was completely healthy up until age 1, then he started having seizures. after rigorous testing and a lot of money spent on vet care, he was finally diagnosed with epilepsy. now he's on two different medications a day and we have yet to get his seizures under as good of control as we'd like. the longest he's gone with out an episode was 3 months, then the following month he had 3 with clusters. it was horrible.
he also has to go back every 4 months for blood tests to make sure the meds stay at a therapeutic level. atop his epilepsy, he has early onset periodontal disease, which he takes meds once a month for a whole week. we were told it is a genetic disease... also, he was also diagnosed with luxating patellas. we're not sure if it came about from the stress of the seizures or due to breeding. but i can tell you that his sister was diagnosed with LPs at a very early age.

back yard breeders don't know what's behind their dogs, the genetics aren't sound. so, along with beautiful puppies, they could be breeding down a myriad of horrible diseases and along with them, heartache.

does that mean your pup will have problems? no. but there is a greater chance a back yard bred dog will have be more likely to have them.
just ask massimo.

at any rate, i wish for continued good health for your fluff. just make sure you spoil her rotten. =]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi and welcome to SM. You'll learn lots of great info here!!

BYB does have the words "back yard" in it but I don't think it's to be taken literally. I think it just refers to all who breed without studying the pedigrees of their dogs, not showing, etc. It is just someone putting any two dogs together. I've had two Malts from BYBs and they were raised in the home, etc. but still the people just put their two pet store Malts together, without any knowledge of their pedigrees, etc. 

I think a lot of us here have inadvertantly bought from BYBs. We've all learned here on SM about how to find a responsible and knowledgeable breeder.

Welcome to the wonderful world of Maltese ownership. This breed will bring you much joy and happiness, I'm sure! Enjoy your little one and don't fret about where she came from.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It looks like the others have basically answered your question so I will just say welcome to the group.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

What's done is done just enjoy her! [attachment=37843:congrats.gif]


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

It sounds like your breeder may have been a "backyard breeder" in once sense but at least it sounds as though the people did it on a limited basis and did not have the dogs living in terrible conditions and in my book, that is a big positive.

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. I hope you stick around for a while.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome! You will learn a lot here, so stick around. I hope I don't come off as too terribly opinionated.... :biggrin: 

Buying from a known AMA show breeder who gives its dogs complete health check ups before breeding them is better than other situations, but there still are no guarantees. Life happens. But at least you can be confident in knowing that good breeders really want to keep the breed healthy and up to standard.

IMO, I don't understand why people breed their dogs if they aren't showing them, or if they don't need the money. - Oh, not that I think anyone should EVER breed a dog for money, but at least that's their "rationale," even if it is a bad rationale. So I wonder why your dog's parents owners do it. Maybe you should ask them. 

In any event, what's done is done.

You didn't say how old your furbaby is, or what type of medical testing/checking has been done, but I suggest that when you have your Happy spayed, you get a complete blood workup and have her legs checked for patella problems. Of course things can always turn up later, but doing these tests early on will give you peace of mind.

Above all, have fun with your furbaby! Welcome and congratulations? :chili:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:welcometosm: I DID THE SAME THING .ITS WE LIVE AND WE LEARN ,WHEN I GOT BACI ALL I KNEW WAS HE WAS NOT FROM A PET STORE, IN A MY HEAD I THOUGHT THAT MEANT NOT FROM A PUPPY MILL SAFE.I ALSO THOUGHT THIS NICE COUPLE WHO ANSWERED ALL MY QUESTIONS BEFORE AND AFTER I GOT HIM .WERE BREEDERS NOT BYB .I DID GET CKC PAPERS I DID SEND A DEPOSIT REFUNDABLE IF THERE WAS SOMETHING WRONG WITH THE PUP .ALSO I CALL THEM FROM TIME TO TIME ,WHEN I HAD THE PROBLEM WITH BACI'S KNEE SLIPPING THEY SAID THEY NEVER HAD THAT PROBLEM BEFORE ,I WAS UPSET BUT HE DID FALL OUT OF MY MOTHERS ARMS SO I COULD NOT SAY IT WAS FROM BREEDING . OTHER THAN THE KNEE THAT WENT FROM A GRADE 3 TO A GRADE 1 HE IS A HEALTHY ,HAPPY DOG AND I WOULD NOT TRADE HIM FOR THE WORLD .ITS JUST IF I EVER THOUGHT ABOUT GETTING ANOTHER PET THERE WOULD BE MORE AWARENESS .GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR PUP .


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I just want to welcome you to SM. You have been given some wonderful information so I will not elaborate any further.


----------

